# If you could be...



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 17, 2012)

If you could be any animal, what would you be?

Me, I'd be a 1 month old beagle, with a great attitude, and floppy ears.  IMHO, they are the cutest puppies on the planet.  And there would be now pretty girl that could resist me.  And when I grew up, I'd be Snoopy, the most loved dog, the most cool dog in the world.

Of course, I'm pretty ecstatic about being accepted way back in the day by my DW, when I proposed to her, and who I love above all other females.

But just think about it.  A beagle puppy gets to do whatever he wants, because no matter what he does, he's cute.  Only 2 year old grandaughters have it as good, but only by their grandpas.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wanna be a...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2012)

i would be a cat, they live such a pampered life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 18, 2012)

A bookworm!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2012)

A River Otter!  They just look so carefree and like they have so much fun! 
http://kids.nationalgeographic.com/kids/animals/creaturefeature/river-otter/

(If the pictures don't show up when you click the link, just refresh the page).


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wanna be a...


PF, I thought you got rid of this picture of us dancing!


----------



## cara (Feb 18, 2012)

Humpback whale 

Humpback Whale Breaching : Humpback Wallpaper : Animal Planet


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2012)

A porpoise.  Have fun with friends all day and eat fresh seafood!


----------



## JoshuaNY (Feb 18, 2012)

Id be one of these. Soaring through the skies, catching an updraft.  The only downside would be having to eat rodents.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> PF, I thought you got rid of this picture of us dancing!



 I even have the blue feet this morning, time to find some socks!


----------



## cara (Feb 18, 2012)

JoshuaNY said:


> Id be one of these. Soaring through the skies, catching an updraft.  The only downside would be having to eat rodents.




that could be an option, too..


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2012)

fee and barbara want to be boobies?

well, alright then! that's often how men see women...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Today I wanna be a...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*An Albatros*

Good question: an albatros firstly ... 

M.C.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I even have the blue feet this morning, time to find some socks!


 
But what about those crash landings?

I'd go for cat, except for the lick-your-own-hiney part.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> But what about those crash landings?
> 
> I'd go for cat, except for the lick-your-own-hiney part.



Well, you could be a dog and go around sniffing others....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 19, 2012)

Probably a dolphin (mammal, not fish). Or possibly a sea otter.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Purple Alien: Ever swim with a Dolphin ?*

Amazing sea mammals ... They truly are marvelous. 

Have a nice Sunday and thanx for feedback. 
Margi.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, you could be a dog and go around sniffing others....


 Cats do that too, but mainly with each other. You never know whose behind a dog will be sniffing!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2012)

omg, james is at it again.

barbara roll up a newspaper and threaten him with it. works for lucy.

sheesh. hes should just go chew his butt, walk in circles and lay down already.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> But what about those crash landings?
> 
> I'd go for cat, except for the lick-your-own-hiney part.



They only do that because they can.


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 20, 2012)

babetoo said:


> i would be a cat, they live such a pampered life.


 Me too. It would be nice to get that much sleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Today I wanna be a...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2012)

buckytom said:


> omg, james is at it again.
> 
> barbara roll up a newspaper and threaten him with it. works for lucy.
> 
> sheesh. hes should just go chew his butt, walk in circles and lay down already.


You reminded me of something I am always telling our dog Cubbie when James is acting silly. I tell him, "Bite Daddy on the butt!"


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

A male Shire horse Shire horses are big horses - Horse and Pony breeds with Pictures at stud


----------



## Addie (Feb 21, 2012)

cara said:


> Humpback whale
> 
> Humpback Whale Breaching : Humpback Wallpaper : Animal Planet


 
How many of you have seen whales breaching? It takes away your breath. There are, all summer long whale watching trips out into the Atlantic out of Boston. Before I developed vertigo and could no longer go out, I used to take the trip all the time. And sometimes I would go with my husband for an overnight fishing trip waaay out into the Atlantic. That is where you really see them at their best. And one time we got to see two blue whales. They are so rare now and on the endangered species list. How sad.

I used to go up to Kodiak Island when I lived in Tacoma, WA. I had a couple of Indian friends there. I would take the ferry from Seattle at the beginning of the summer and again in the fall at the salmon run. When we got into the Alaskan waters on the Aleutian Islands, you began to see the whales in numbers coming up from Hawaii. How can anything that big just toss itself into the air like a toy?


----------



## Addie (Feb 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> A male Shire horse Shire horses are big horses - Horse and Pony breeds with Pictures at stud


 
Shires do not realize their own strength. I had no fear going into a stall with one and pushing it away from me. They are just gentle giants. 

When I was working the WW Fair, I got my MIL a job also. They brought out the shires to hitch up for the buckboard show. One of the horses was acting up. Th owner was on the seat with the reins trying to calm Lady down. His wife was on the ground afraid to go near her. My MIL went over jumped up, grabbed her rein right near the double bit, pull her head down and gave Lady a sucker punch you wouldn't believe. Lady (the horse) calmed right down. "Hey Lady, if I fire my wife, would you work for me?" My MIL turned the job offer down. She wasn't much taller than me and didn't weigh 100 pounds. But she has hitched up many teams as a young girl in the hills of Kentucky. It must have been that McCoy blood in her veins.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

Today I wanna be...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2012)

Savage Garden- The Animal Song Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 24, 2012)

If I believed in reincarnation I'd love to come back as a giant Manta Ray.  They are gorgeous majestic creatures.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 24, 2012)

A Newfoundland--they like water (which I do), and no one minds if they drool (which I do when I sleep on the train!)...maybe I was already a Newfoundland in another life? If I've already been a Newfoundland, than I'd like to be my chicken Myrtle (I am very anxious to get home and see the girls...).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> A Newfoundland--they like water (which I do), and no one minds if they drool (which I do when I sleep on the train!)...maybe I was already a Newfoundland in another life? If I've already been a Newfoundland, than I'd like to be my chicken Myrtle (I am very anxious to get home and see the girls...).


 
So you go around digging holes in yards for the sheer joy of digging holes, no matter how inconvenient they are?  And people in the forest mistake you for a bear and shoot at you.  But hey, your warm in the winter, no matter what the temperature is.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2012)

Today I wanna be a...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Today I wanna be a...



I wanna be one too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I wanna be one too!



Here we are...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Here we are...



Aaaaawwwww. And here I was thinking about being a hawk today. Guess I'll wait until you two have no chance of being my prey. Instead I'll be a whale shark today.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Here we are...



Dang, we're photogenic!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Dang, we're photogenic!



Yes you are, even if there is a bit too much black eye makeup.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 25, 2012)

a Male Lion. The females do the hunting.

View attachment 13081


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 25, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Yes you are, even if there is a bit too much black eye makeup.



That's how we roll.


----------



## Claire (Feb 25, 2012)

My first thought was a porpoise, but then I just went to let my heinz 57 doggie in and she was jumping the 4' she can jump for joy.  Wow, to be that happy, just because I opened the door!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2012)

Today I wanna be a...


----------



## chopper (Feb 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Today I wanna be a...



Oh!!!! Can I be the other little owl???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2012)

chopper said:


> Oh!!!! Can I be the other little owl???



Of course!


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 25, 2012)

Bird of prey! Probably a hawk

If not that some pampered pooch.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 25, 2012)

PattY1 said:
			
		

> a Male Lion. The females do the hunting.



Really great idea!  Sleeping in the sun, having your antelope brought to you, I could probably get used to that....


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> A Newfoundland--they like water (which I do), and no one minds if they drool (which I do when I sleep on the train!)...maybe I was already a Newfoundland in another life? If I've already been a Newfoundland, than I'd like to be my chicken Myrtle (I am very anxious to get home and see the girls...).


 
I tried to sneak in and steal Myrtle, but there were too many guards.


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

I have always wanted to be and Iguana. They sit on a rock in the sun all day. At night they just go under the rock to sleep. No bed to make in the morning. No dirty dishes to wash. They just stick their tongue out and catch dinner on the fly. Their children never come home with the kids and move in. No one borrows money and never pays it back. No bills to pay. And they are so ugly, no one ever bothers them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't make up my mind.  Do I wanna be Thor, The Silver Surfer, or Green Lantern, three of the coolest super heroes of all time.  I guess I'll go for the Silver Surfer, because he has cosmic power, and can fly anywhere, regardless of whether there is air or not.  And he doesn't have to maintain an alter ego identity.

Oh, and I heard yesterday that a someone auctioned off 300 comic books for a couple million dollars.  Do you know how many comic books I shot arrows through when I ran out of balloons to attach to the hay bales?
If I'd have kept them and auctioned them off, I could retire tomorrow.  Ah well, I'll just have to get one of my novels revised well enough to get published.  Heavy sigh.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I can't make up my mind. Do I wanna be Thor, The Silver Surfer, or Green Lantern, three of the coolest super heroes of all time. I guess I'll go for the Silver Surfer, because he has cosmic power, and can fly anywhere, regardless of whether there is air or not. And he doesn't have to maintain an alter ego identity.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
In my eyes Chief Longwind of the North, you are all three super heroes.  One for each super hero!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

I would be a bird so that I could fly home to see my family and friends quickly Oh and grab all the goodies that they don't sell here that I need for my recipes)


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 26, 2012)

I would be a cat & let my owners take care of me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Today I wanna be a...


----------

